# Hardware storage solutions



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi guys..

I did visit my friend s work shop 3 days ago.. I saw his solutions.. I want to share and show you.. perhaps it can give you an idea..

This is medicine chest.. it is medicine chest and pill box.. it is plastic (polyethylene ).. how much does it cost? I don't remember but it is very cheap..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

You can find every colours..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

The dimensions are metrics system. .









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Those look like what I use for my morning and evening medical pills. 



George


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

He use it for hardware..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

His shop is very clean..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

He use printer for sticker..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I was ashamed my wood workshop.. I can not walk my work shop.. it is like a hoarders home...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

wow! beats the heck out of my mayonnaise jar collection...


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

Dunno. . . .

Rather than buy the blister packs of hardware at the home center containing 12 to 20 pieces of screws, nuts and bolts for a couple of dollars. I go to my local M&P Ace hardware buy my needs by the box.

The box usually contains 100 of whatever, has pictures and words describing the contents. But then I get neighbors asking, "Do you have.....?" Then during the winter solstice holiday season I get something suitable for flavoring ice cubes.


----------



## RickKr (Jun 19, 2018)

*Alternative Storage*

Pretty slick. I use those for my AM and PM pills also. 

For fastener and small object storage I use some similar, but a migrant from storage for my fly fishing flies for Alaska. I also have taken to buying in quantity, boxes of 100 usually, mostly when I am ordering online (which I do a lot, given my location). When I go into a store, I'm usually on a mission and while I have no proof, I do have the sense that I'm paying more for a box in a store than I do online. I almost always order these sorts of things from McMaster-Carr. 

I've had a box of "floor sweepings" from some sort of assembly shop from sometime in the 1950s or 60s. I brought it with me when I moved from Calif. to Ore. in 1975 and when I moved to NE Ore. in 2016. I've always thought it would be good to sort them, but never had a good way to store them. Then recently, I started using the divider boxes for the stuff I've been accumulating. I have had a need for occupying my time in a brainless manner, so the last few nights, as I'm waiting to get sleepy, I've been sorting those floor sweepings. Small screws, washers, nuts (from size 1 - 10) and quite a few little "oddities". These are they. 



















These are the others in which the recent acquisitions reside. 









A couple months ago I posted about "Finessing Dado Slots to 6mm) as part of an effort to make some storage racks for these storage boxes. I have not progressed in completing those racks. My granddaughter started storing her mini-Legos in these divider boxes and I made some shelves for the "workbench" where she plays with the Legos. That meant I had to order more boxes. And other stuff has just gotten in the way. 

Rick


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

This is my jigsaw blades scrollsaw blades etc.. storage solutions 

This is my grandmother and grandfather s empty tube pill box..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I will do organizer than pallet wood. .









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I am sanding 180 grit with finish sander..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I am sanding circulars with rotary tool....









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

This paste for veneer and solid wood.. I can full the nail holes...the color and sanding are very important...because it is produce from the pallet wood... the people must not understand it is made than pallet wood.









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I was do that today...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I was add last 2 pieces today..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I will three times paint it with dark oak color and I will apply glossy yacht varnish tomorrow... The school service wait for me now.. I don't want to late.. see you tomorrow. ..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I did painted...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

48 hours later....









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

How is it looking ???









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

It is not only for scrall saw blades ... you can use jig saw blades and drill bits...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

It is very cheap and simple a solution..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I am waiting your negative or positive comment..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Thank you very much for reading...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I want to use my organizer but I can't use it.. Because my cat use it for to play game.. lol..   









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Next project will be re-use project again.. These are my empty plastic ice cream boxes .. but I am not hoarders lol. I am just thinking ecology. .









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

It will be like this.. my orginazer is not in the wall.. it will be on the wall.. I will not buy plastic boxes.. I use empty plastic ice cream boxes for it..





Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tom (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi. I am a used container user as well. I have many different sizes and shapes that I store stuff in around the workshop. I must admit, I cannot help myself when I see plastic storage boxes on sale :grin:

A few have gone to my granddaughters though to store their art supplies in.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I use some of the larger plastic tackle boxes with a lot of drawers and dividers. When all the drawers are almost full and you can hardly lift the box, you know you have used the space efficiently When we lived on my boat, metal was not a good idea. now in the RV, the plastic still rules


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I don't want my shop look like a supermarket or a pharmacy.. I have to clean old logos...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I can clean sometubes with acetone or cellulosic thinner....









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I can clean ice crem boxes with a very old sand paper....









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Why re use ????
I have my money for new plastic boxes...
I can buy it..
BUT

We have to save this blue planet...
I am a member at GREENPEACE Turkey...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

I have a drawer that is the loose screw, bolt, nut, washer, etc. drawer. Really unorganized but always interesting to search through. Never know exactly what you might find in there.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Kerrys said:


> I have a drawer that is the loose screw, bolt, nut, washer, etc. drawer. Really unorganized but always interesting to search through. Never know exactly what you might find in there.


It becomes a bit of a catch 22, which is quicker, searching through a mixed drawer or searching through a shelf of containers for a certain size screw?


----------

